# SOLD: Omega Service/Travel Case



## my beat rate

Found this cleaning out the closet during spring cleaning, love it when that happens 

Anyway, don’t have any use for it so off it goes. How about $40 shipped. Make an offer if you want too. I take PayPal, Zelle, Venmo etc.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

Feel free to make an offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

Let’s try $30


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

$25 shipped Priority for free!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

$20 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

Sill available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my beat rate

Up


----------



## SoCal C4S

I’ll take this for $20. 

Please PM me your PayPal info.


----------

